# Favorite Topwater lures



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Well summer is here and traditionally that means the topwater fishing fires up.

Reading a few posts it seems like a few AKFFÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ers are out there using poppers, fizzers, bloopers and the like Ã¢â‚¬â€œ The rest are keen to give it a bash.

No Secret that I love fishing topwater lures and I would rather catch 1 fish on a surface lure than 2 or 3 that you canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see.

So what are your favourites? 
What works for you and when? 
What retrieves: Fast, slow, big pauses, walk the dog?
What tips do you have for those starting?

Posted is a pic is some of the smaller surface lures in current rotationÃ¢â‚¬Â¦..
Easy to see which ones get used the most. Although a few are new ones just itching for a chance to fool a feisty fish.

If I was starting out, or for some reason was limited to one lure, I would definitely be getting a Rebel pop-r : The benchmark in cupfaced poppers. 
For freshwater a Heddon torpedo.
The yo-zuriÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s are nice (bit expensive) and I have a white one which has been great and still looks good after dozens of fish.
The Zell pop, as you can see, has copped a hiding. Mainly on sooties and jackÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s up north. They come from the states and will defiantly get a few more at some stage.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a Rapala Skitter Pop which was recommended by one of the local shops here. Yet to catch anything on it, but I'm keen to do more time on it.

I see that there are some quite small poppers around, almost of the same size of the small bream lures. Would these be useful? The Skitter Pop is not that big IMO


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ive found that most surface poppers will work, i guess the more they disturb the top the better, my alltime favourit is the jitterbug, purely based on the fish I have caught on it,

cant wait to have a surface fish sat night


----------



## haulem (Jan 3, 2007)

Roosta 105 and 135 for Queenies... Retreived in at a pretty fast but constant speed with a sharp twitch every third wind or so.. Been nailing the buggers here.. As well as some nice spotted mack


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Poly,
You go me interested, but what sorts of fish do you target with some of these? (I'm interested in saltwater)


----------



## haulem (Jan 3, 2007)

hi.

With the Halco Roosta's i been targeting queenfish, but allsorts seem to come up.. When there are giant trevally around they cant leave them alone. Also pick up barracouta and mackerel.. Very exciting fishing when there are fish around.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I love bubble pop for tailor. Gotta be a big popper - but damm it's fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

My favourite is these jointed lures that are home made by a guy on the south coast, they were getting me some great fish & a lot of fish too before the big storm muddied the water.










Cheers, Allan


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Eric,

You would be surprised by the number of fish that will scoff a surface offering...

In the salt I have caught. Barra, jacks, trevally (many kinds), queenfish, bream, whiting, flaties, tailor, eastury cod,

TryHard,
What hooks do you normally use? Asking this after a tailor crushed the barb on the SKpop and released itself :evil: 
How about fluff? Does it effect strikerate? I usually tie my own on and find it helps stop poppers getting airborne/tumbling on the quicker retreives needed for trevally and queenfish.

Funda,
Gotta love a black topwater lure for natives at night or in low light conditions.


----------



## skinny (Jan 8, 2007)

HEY GUYS, IAM NEW TO THIS SITE AND THOUGHT I WOULD HAVE A CHIN WAG IN REGARDS TO SURFACE LURES.
LET ME BEGIN WITH THAT WE HAVE 2 BASS KAYAKS DONATED TO OUR BASS CLUB AND I HAVE USED THEM ALOT RECENTLY AND I MUST CONFESS.I LOVE IT. THEN I FOUND THIS SITE .EXCELLENT WORK.
HEY FUNDA I THINK MAYBE THAT LURE IS A TAYLOR MADE FORM PORT MAC?
ANYWAY.
I HAVE A GOT TO JOINTED BLACK JITTERBUG AND IA LSO RATE MUDEYES DEPTH CHARGER AND KINGFISHERS MANTIS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST EAST COAST LURES AND BILLS FLUTERBUGS.
CHEERS
SKINNY :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Gday Skinny,

It's not a Taylor made mate, I will see if I can have permission to name the lure from maker as these lures arent available to the general public and I wouldnt want to ruin my chances of getting more in the future.

The Taylor made is at the rear, it's their largest model.










Cheers, Allan


----------



## skinny (Jan 8, 2007)

SORRY ABOUT THAT MATE. IT LOOKS ALIKE. WHATS IT LIKE TO CAST?
CHEERS


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

skinny said:


> SORRY ABOUT THAT MATE. IT LOOKS ALIKE. WHATS IT LIKE TO CAST?
> CHEERS


No worries mate,

Its great to cast, a lot better than the taylor made thats forsure.

BY THE WAY YOU CAN TURN YOUR CAPS OFF NOW :lol:

Cheers, Allan :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi skinny yes its me you should know who made those lures its your old pommy mate.The lures and EASTCOAST splatter bug made by Mick Munns the jointed ones are still in development so are not ready for general sale as yet.No worries Allan just keep the photos up and eastcoast lure in there somewhere


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Wes/blacktruck said:


> Hi skinny yes its me you should know who made those lures its your old pommy mate.The lures and EASTCOAST splatter bug made by Mick Munns the jointed ones are still in development so are not ready for general sale as yet.No worries Allan just keep the photos up and eastcoast lure in there somewhere


Is my 200mm one ready yet?

Gunna need it soon, the waters clearing nicely :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Jaysea (Jan 9, 2007)

G'day 
I just thought I might add a couple of photo's of my favourite surface lure it has been pretty successful for me,Saratoga and even a couple of Barra
Cheers
Craig


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay funda. Any answer on getting a name or even possibility to purchase some of those lures mate. They look like they can push a lot of water aand moke a lot of noise.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Jaysea. Thats a weird looking lure? What is it and what is it imitating?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

G'day Andre,

Those lures are made by East Coast lures (Mick Munns) he is a friend of a friend, I dont know Mick personally.

Hopefully Wez/Blacktruck can give us an update on how the development of these lures is going, I'm keen to get a few more myself :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------

